# 27.5+ x 3.0 tires for Baja Divide?



## joeli7 (May 4, 2018)

Hi there
Acquiring tires for Baja Divide, need a robust 27.5x3, 
- tough sidewalls/tread is critical. 
- Tires need to last 1,700 miles (+/- 250 hrs)

I am considering: 

WTB Ranger Tough (60TPI 1080 gr) 
Maxxis High Roller II Exo (60TPI 1055gr)
Maxxis Chronicle EXO (120 TPI 990 gr)
Specialized Ground Control GRID 2Bliss Ready (60 TPI 1000gr)

Tires are going on a Salsa Timberjack. I have read somewhere to avoid 120 TPI tires due to low sidewall durability. Not sure if this is the case when EXO is applied. 

I would appreciate feedback from riders with direct long term experience with these tires.

Thanks!


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

I rode it with Vittoria Bomboloni s then switched to Chronicles after. I was with the grand depart and I don't remember tires being that much of a problem for riders. It's rugged, for sure. But I think any decently strong tire will go the distance. An awful lot of it is not over the top rugged. But when it is, it isj


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

I've had good luck with Teravail Coronados...

They can be had in a light sidewall version and a tougher sidewall version. They're a QBP brand and can be found at the LBS and online. The chief attraction for me is that they roll fast and still have good traction... I'm running them currently on my Timberjack.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

@joeli7, I got your PM but thought I'd reply here so others can see.

I used Chronicles on the Baja Divide and have zero regrets. They've proven very durable, having finished the entire Baja route + seven other bikepacking routes of 2 to 7 days and they are still rideable (though admittedly about time to retire them). Nearly all of that riding was desert conditions, including AZT singletrack, which typically isn't kind to tires. In that time, I had zero sidewall issues and no punctures that weren't immediately sealed by sealant.

Of the tires you've highlighted, I think the Chronicle tread pattern is the best, *if* you'll be riding bikepacking routes with lots of gravel/dirt miles and significant pavement miles. The pattern does seem to self-steer more than others in the 27.5x3 size, at least in my anecdotal experience, but the near continuous center lugs are nice on good terrain. High Roller or Ground Control would likely be better choices if the majority of mileage was singletrack. But that's not Baja.


----------



## idahomer (Feb 22, 2017)

Chronicles in 120tpi survived two runs down Baja divide and AZT, now worries. Cant go wrong with 'em.


----------

